# Me



## Paolo (Apr 4, 2012)

T O D A Y ....I'M R E T I R E D !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :big: 
                            Rof} 
                           woohoo1


----------



## tel (Apr 4, 2012)

ONYA Paolo! Enjoy!


----------



## Paolo (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes tel.....I'm doing it!!!! I have, finally, time for me and my hobbies...! :bow:
Thanks


----------



## Blogwitch (Apr 4, 2012)

Paolo  said:
			
		

> Yes tel.....I'm doing it!!!! I have, finally, time for me and my hobbies...! :bow:
> Thanks



I'm sorry to say, it doesn't work like that.

Your lifestyle totally changes, and other people will definitely encroach on what time you have available.

Can we do this, can we go there, is there any chance you could.............. never ending requests.

Big shop time becomes a thing of dreams.

But congrats on your retirement, just enjoy what you can of it.


John


----------



## Paolo (Apr 4, 2012)

Dear John
As an hobbyist have I have had a lots of similar requests:"Can we do this, can we go there, is there any chance you could...! I hope I'll be able to say that:" I'm sorry not for the moment!"
 :big: :big: :big:
Thanks a lot!!!
Paolo


----------



## steamer (Apr 4, 2012)

Congratulations Paolo!

Dave


----------



## Blue_Rock (Apr 4, 2012)

Congratulations, you are living my dream... enjoy some You time, you have earned it!

Only 9 years to go for me.


----------



## Paolo (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello Dave thanks a lot!!

BlueRock...don't be afraid. Time goes...as mine did!!!I enjoyed my work I hope you do de same. With good health!!
Best regards


----------



## Maryak (Apr 4, 2012)

Paolo,

Welcome to the "Now how did I ever have time for a job?" club

Best Retired Regards
Bob


----------



## cwelkie (Apr 4, 2012)

Congratulations Paulo!
Enjoy your new found option to choose what to do with your time - on your terms.
Have a wonderful retirement!
Charlie


----------



## ShopShoe (Apr 4, 2012)

Congratulations Paolo.

--ShopShoe


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes, congratulations as well, Paolo.

Retirement is what you make it. 

I am 14 days away now. Thm:


----------



## rake60 (Apr 4, 2012)

Congratulations Paolo!

Enjoy the new days off. 

Rick


----------



## ksouers (Apr 4, 2012)

Congratulations Paolo!

Enjoy it while you can.

Now, get back to work  (in the shop, of course) ;D


----------



## Shopguy (Apr 4, 2012)

Congratulations Paolo and welcome to our world of retirees. It truly is a wonderful time.
Ernie J


----------



## miner49r (Apr 4, 2012)

Paolo,
 Congratulations. 
  When someone retires from the tunneling industry with all their appendages it is truly a time for celebration.
Alan


----------



## rudydubya (Apr 5, 2012)

Congratulations on your retirement Paolo. Take care of yourself so you can enjoy it for a long time.

Regards,
Rudy


----------



## dsquire (Apr 5, 2012)

Paolo

This is something that you have spent your whole life working towards and have finally accomplished after all these years. At first it will feel different not getting up and going in to punch the clock but I think that you will be able to handle it. I am sure that you have family and friend around you that will help you not to get bored with nothing to do. If by chance you do get bored you can always go and build model engines. Happy retirement Paolo. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Ramon (Apr 5, 2012)

Congratulations Paolo, I wish you a long lasting and healthy time ahead - enjoy every moment.

As a fairly newbie at the same game perhaps a couple of pointers if I may ..

To those who (will) feel you have all the time the world to work for them - just tell them you will willingly do so *providing* they can find someone to do your work at little or no cost while you help them - I have found this to be an ideal reply 

and the thing to bear in mind most about retirement is that one does not have another whole lifetime in which to enjoy it  - make the most of every day

Have a great time in your workshop

Regards - Ramon


----------



## Captain Jerry (Apr 5, 2012)

You kids make me laugh. Retirement is easy.......after you get it figured out. My advice would be to do everything you ever wanted to do in as short a time as possible. After that, slow down, you will have figured out what you really want to do.

Jerry


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Apr 5, 2012)

Congratulations Paolo! Enjoy!

Every time the wife talks about a trip to Rome, I think of you and your 'promise' to show me around. I haven't forgotten! ;D


----------



## Paolo (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who sent me words of good wishes for my retirement, I am thrilled at how many friends I have in this wonderful community! Thanks :bow: :bow: :bow:
Ohh Yesssssssssssssss thanks a lot zeeprogrammer...I remember too
I hope to see you here!!!


----------

